# Can I put a Rainbow cichlid in a community tank?



## cichlidluvr82 (Oct 7, 2017)

I've got a community tank, 45g with rainbowfish, platies, cories, Peacock gudgeons, a dwarf gourami and female beta. I have no major aggression issues. The male rainbows chase each other sometimes. Can I put a Rainbow cichlid in here, just 1. Or will it be a bully??? Please anyone with experience keeping them in a community tank reply. I've got tons of caves, hides, driftwood, large silk plants, floating plants and real anubias plants. If it is safe to put a Rainbow in this tank I will order it asap. Don't know what sex it is.


----------



## cichlidluvr82 (Oct 7, 2017)

Anyone????


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

IMO, your tank is too small for a Rainbow Cichlid and that community.


----------



## cichlidluvr82 (Oct 7, 2017)

Hmm I read up info they said a 3 foot long tank, which mine is. So besides rams what kind of small dwarf cichlid that is peaceful can I put in there? I had to take out my lone male kribensis cause he was bullying my platies.


----------



## cichlidluvr82 (Oct 7, 2017)

What about an apistogramma? And would it matter if it's a male or female? Kinda have my eye on a female apistogramma.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I tend to push the limits on what fish to stock as I can almost always find good places/methods to move fish along if there is a major mistake and one fish doesn't fit. So that leaves me trying things and finding they work even though many will tell me it does not. 
So part of the question has to be how you are set, both mentally and situation. Can you adapt and change the tank if something needs it or do you want a setup that never needs a change? If the mental part is no problem, I find larger fish are most often more desirable then younger if I need to swap out fish. Doesn't apply to some like Dempsey and large plecos but I just don't go there in my tanks. Can you easily swap a fish to somebody or a local shop?
If that is true, I highly recommend the rainbow cichlid as one which will work well with most small fish. I would not hesitate for a minute as they are one of my true favorite fish. From a cichlid standpoint, they are more often bullied than aggressive. 
I have kept and bred them in tanks with guppies and Endlers but it was 75 gallon. The biggest problem I see with rainbow cichlids is choosing timid enough fish to not bully them! But when raising from fry, together with other fish, the whole group may grow up to be very compatible, even when all the reports say it will not work. I find fish very adaptable if given the right conditions when growing. 
I currently have a pair of rainbow cichlids in a 75 with the unlikely roommates being two male and 4 female Protomelas (insignus) . It should not work and I'm told it can't work as the water needed is totally different and African cichlids are way too mean. But they grew up together in a tank full of lots of plants and cover and they never learned different!
If you can handle a little drama and are willing to change, go for it and it may be one of the best tanks ever!


----------



## cichlidluvr82 (Oct 7, 2017)

Is this a male or female rainbow cichlid?


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Not a totally clear cut question as some vary but for a guess? I might lean toward female due to the rounded dorsal and anal fins. I lean toward male when those fins are more pointed than rounded and that leaves them extending more to the middle of the tail. But then I would not give very high odds on those! In truth, I wait to see them pair and tend eggs. When I see one lay the eggs, that confirms the female but then I also have to see the other fertilize those eggs to be sure as I have also had two females pair and one lay eggs. One reason I buy young fish as they are cheap enough to buy six. That number gives me a pretty good shot at having one of each. But I think I have a pair of females out of the last six I got. They were shipped and in terrible shape so that only two survived. They both turn black (warpaint?) colors and go into the plants but never come out with fry. 
NOTE:
Don't bet the farm on that ID.


----------



## cichlidluvr82 (Oct 7, 2017)

Does anyone with experience know if a rainbow cichlid and Cupid cichlid can co exist in a 55g community tank?


----------



## cichlidluvr82 (Oct 7, 2017)

Anyone?


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

Rainbow Cichlids want hard alkaline water (the same kind of water as Protomelas want). You're asking about mixing soft water fish and hard water fish. You can often get away with it but isn't it kinder to keep them in their preferred parameters? It's certainly less irresponsible. And you'll be less likely to get problems.

A 3ft tank is a bit on the small side for Rainbows IME. When you keep cichlids cramped that's when they're most likely to be aggressive in a community.

Rainbows and cupids want totally different water. Cupids should be ok in a 3ft if the water is soft.


----------



## Bd79 (Apr 11, 2011)

Ichthys said:


> Rainbow Cichlids want hard alkaline water (the same kind of water as Protomelas want). You're asking about mixing soft water fish and hard water fish. You can often get away with it but isn't it kinder to keep them in their preferred parameters? It's certainly less irresponsible. And you'll be less likely to get problems.
> 
> A 3ft tank is a bit on the small side for Rainbows IME. When you keep cichlids cramped that's when they're most likely to be aggressive in a community.
> 
> Rainbows and cupids want totally different water. Cupids should be ok in a 3ft if the water is soft.


Yep, the reason no one has experience doing this is that it's not a good combination. Soft water and hard water; Central American and South American.


----------



## cichlidluvr82 (Oct 7, 2017)

I have a 4 foot tank. I upgraded my tank. Second, I know I am talking about mixing central and South American. I'm not an idiot but if you look up water parameters for cupids and rainbows everything is within close range of each other. I'm not concerned about that. And fish can adapt easily to a different ph, etc. If acclimated properly. I am simply asking about aggression issues. They are both peaceful species.


----------



## cichlidluvr82 (Oct 7, 2017)

Ichthys said:


> You can often get away with it but isn't it kinder to keep them in their preferred parameters? It's certainly less irresponsible. And you'll be less likely to get problems."
> 
> Please think twice before you call someone irresponsible. My fish are very well taken care of.


----------



## Bd79 (Apr 11, 2011)

cichlidluvr82 said:


> I have a 4 foot tank. I upgraded my tank. Second, I know I am talking about mixing central and South American. I'm not an idiot but if you look up water parameters for cupids and rainbows everything is within close range of each other. I'm not concerned about that. And fish can adapt easily to a different ph, etc. If acclimated properly. I am simply asking about aggression issues. They are both peaceful species.


Rainbows aren't always peaceful, especially when breeding. And they breed a lot. So I've never tried mixing them with South American fish, and I don't think many people have.


----------



## cichlidluvr82 (Oct 7, 2017)

I get my female rainbow cichlid later today. I'll let everyone know how it goes. Hopefully she is peaceful, but if not I have someone who will take her for me.


----------



## cichlidluvr82 (Oct 7, 2017)

All the info I've read on rainbow cichlids say they are very peaceful. I got her today and she's not exactly peaceful. She was chasing my Cupid cichlid, platies, gudgeons, killifish, etc. I tried to net her because I want to rehome her. I watched the tank for over an hour and she doesn't seem as aggressive. She seems really stressed and scared so hopefully she calms down. Otherwise I'm going to have to give her away. I can't have one fish bully my whole tank. I'm really surprised because I've read that rainbows are so peaceful.


----------

